# Command 7?



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone ever do work for them? 

They called looking to get pricing for a few post offices in my area.


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

we do Lowes and just got a notice thay took over or bought integrated ,, I would like to know what people know about them as well ?


----------



## Texanlandscape (Dec 8, 2016)

Command 7 is still Integrated. They didn't sale, they just changed their name.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

generally when a company changes names it means they've burnt their old name out.


----------



## Texanlandscape (Dec 8, 2016)

They have changed their name at least 3 times that I know of.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

There was just a post in a snow plow group on facebook with someone asking the same type of question about command 7. Like others have said Integrated just changed its name......bad reviews.


----------



## aspenofffice (Dec 18, 2017)

From business experience and further research on them, hang up the phone and get business elsewhere if they are the contractor.


----------



## aspenofffice (Dec 18, 2017)

aspenofffice said:


> From business experience and further research on them, hang up the phone and get business elsewhere if they are the contractor.


Also watch for them by another name: Symbiot Group


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

aspenofffice said:


> Also watch for them by another name: Symbiot Group


Huh, didn't know they were still aroond.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

aspenofffice said:


> Also watch for them by another name: Symbiot Group


 Wow ,a blast from the past!


----------



## Plowie18 (Jan 29, 2018)

I signed up just to warn you all, Command 7 does not pay on time. I signed contract in October, supposed to get first payment in November, it's almost February and haven't received a dime. I've spent over $500 in salt and sand, they just continue with excuses for non payment. I can already tell I'll be getting an attorney. You've been warned.


----------



## MerrillServices (Dec 1, 2005)

Do not do business with Command 7, they will be a pain in your butt every week. They also will drag out payments on about a 90 day cycle.


----------

